# Wer kennt diese Boote



## Bullov (30. August 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin schon länger auf der Suche nach einem bezahlbaren Boot mit Trailer für die Sauerländer Talsperren und bin dabei auf 

www.remus-Boote.de

gestoßen.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Booten von euch oder schreibt mir doch mal eure Meinung zu den Dinger.
Mich interessiert besonders das 420 inkl. Trailer zu finden unter den Sonderangeboten.

Danke für jeden Tipp.


----------



## Der Hille (30. August 2011)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Boote*

Ich habe ein schönes Boot zu verkaufen für 750€ brauchst dir nur nen trailer zu kaufen. der kostet neu ab 600 und gebraucht so ab 300-400. da haste nen 1000der gespahrt. kannst dich ja mal melden wenn du lust hast. Bin aus dem Sauerland. Gruß Daniel#h


----------



## Der Hille (30. August 2011)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Boote*

Hier mal mein Angebot 
[edit by Thomas9904: Kein einstellen von Ebaylinks...]


----------



## Bullov (30. August 2011)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Boote*

Warum glaubst du interessiere ich mcih für das 420?

Richtig, weil die Größe eben doch eine Rolle spielt :g
und deine 3m reichen mir echt nicht.
Aber danke für´s anbieten.


----------



## Bullov (2. September 2011)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Boote*

Wenn anscheinend keiner Erfahrung mit diesen Booten hat, dann gebt mir doch mal eure Meinung dazu.
Da keiner anscheinend diese Boote kennt macht mich das schon sehr skeptisch.


----------



## Dxlfxn (2. September 2011)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Boote*

Hallo,
die Boote werden nicht von deinem Anbieter gebaut, sondern in Polen bzw. Osteuropa. Er rüstet sie nur aus, bzw. baut sie zusammen. Ich kenne zumindest einen weiteren Importeur.
Es sind Boote, die für deinen Zweck sicher ausreichend sind. Sie können auch im unmittelbaren Küstenberech bis ca. 1 km sicherlich gefahren werden.
Der Rumpf bedeutet etwas Kippanfälligkeit und eher ein langsam zu fahrendes Boot. Das wird auch mit größerer Motorisierung kein Renner. Handwerklich erschienen sie mir für das Preisniveau durchaus angemessen.
Petri


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (2. September 2011)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Boote*

Ich habe mich auch mal eine Zeitlang für diese Boote interessiert, bin aber dann letztlich davon abgekommen weil sie für mich zum Angeln untauglich sind.

Schau dir das Boot doch einmal genau an, dann müsste es dir auch klar sein dass es nur bedingt brauchbar ist|kopfkrat. An einem See habe ich dann das Boot zum ersten mal in natura gesehen, und war mehr wie froh es nicht gekauft zu haben. Optisch, praktisch und auch qualitativ hat es mir absolut nicht gefallen.

Das Boot was Hille postet ist für mich überteuert, schau dir mal die ganzen Auktionen bei Ebay an, da bekommst du klasse Boote allinklusive für weit unter 2000,00 Euro.#h
Mit der Länge vom Boot liegst du genau richtig, kleinere Boote sind für´s Angeln etwas zu kurz, 3,80 geht noch, was drunter liegt ist für das etwas länger Fischen vom Boot ungeeignet und unpraktisch.


----------



## soelli (4. September 2011)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Boote*

Hi

Als ich mir heuer mein gfk boot gekauft habe, bin auch anfangs auch auf diese seite gekommen. habe dan aber weiter gesucht und habe diese seite gefunden: http://www.greubel.de.

hab mich darauf mit dem "abteilungsleiter" des bootsverkaufs in verbindung gesetzt und ihn auf die fr. z........... angesprochen die unter anderem diesen und noch weiter ähnliche e-shops betreibt.

der hat mir dan erzählt das diese boote nur billige plagiate sind und man besser die finger davon lassen sollte, weil es schon unzählige beschwerden gegeben haben soll.

aber das ist natürlich nur info aus dritter hand. ob das war ist kann ich nicht bestättigen.

ich hab mich jedenfalls dan für das boot "lambda" von der oben genannten seite entschieden und bin nach einigen angelausflügen(Seen) sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Dxlfxn (4. September 2011)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Boote*

Hallo Sölli.
ich würde nie ein Boot von einem professionellen Anbieter kaufen, der sich das Maul über Mitbewerber zerreißt.
Jeder kann natürlich auf die Vorzüge seines Produktes hinweisen.
Petri


----------



## soelli (4. September 2011)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Boote*

...da magst du schon recht haben, aber in diesen Fall kam mir das ganze schon sehr dubios vor.

ich bin auf meiner suche nach einem boot unter anderem auf 3 verschiedenen e-shops für kleinboote gelandet, die alle 3 die fr. z......... als geschäftsführerinn angeführt hatten.

http://krugerboote.eshop.t-online.d...de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/Shop45436/Categories

http://sport-hobby.com/sess/utn;jsessionid=154e63cc64440e9/shopdata/index.shopscript

http://remus-boote.eshop.t-online.de/Ruderboote-/-Angelboote


wer weiß wieviele es noch gibt. die haben auch alle des selbe im angebot.

da war ich nicht mehr überrascht, als ich gehört habe das sich diese frau schon einen relativ schlechten namen gemacht hat in diesen kreisen.

außerdem kam mir dieser yachtclub mit bootsverkauf sofort seriös vor und konnte auch eine probefahrt direkt am brombachsee machen. bis jz hat mich das boot noch nicht enttäuscht.


----------



## Dxlfxn (5. September 2011)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Boote*

Hallo,
wenn du dir mal aufmerksam die Rümpfe der gängigsten Booten anschaust, wirst du feststellen, das es diese von einem dutzend verschiedenen Herstellern gibt.
Manchmal ist das Plagiat sogar von besserer Qualität als das Original.
Es ist ja auch ganz in Ordnung, das du mit deinem Boot zufrieden bist. Debei reihst du dich übrigens in die kritische Gruppe von 97% aller Bootsbesitzer ein, die ihr Boot abolut top finden - bis sie es verkauft haben und es dann mit dem nächsten Boot genauso los geht.
Petri


----------



## soelli (6. September 2011)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Boote*

...plagiat = besser als das original!? mal was ganz neues!!!!!

und mich würde interessieren welcher statistik du die 97% entnommen hast!?!?

es mag schon sein das die gängigsten gfk boote ähnliche/die selben rümpfe haben, davon kann man aber keine rückschlüsse auf die verarbeitung/qualität ziehen.


----------



## Dxlfxn (6. September 2011)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Boote*

Zitat:
es mag schon sein das die gängigsten gfk boote ähnliche/die selben rümpfe haben, davon kann man aber keine rückschlüsse auf die verarbeitung/qualität ziehen.

Hallo Sölli,
genau das, was du hier wiederholt hast, meinte ich: Man kann von der gleichen Form keinen Schluß auf die Verarbeitung ziehen.

Die 97% sind nicht statistisch errechnet, sondern ein gefühlter Wert. Das gilt übrigens für die meisten Foren, wenn es um Boote/ Bootsmotoren geht. Man erhält zum überwiegenden Teil auf die Frage nach einem bestimmten Boot bzw. Motor immer die Antwort: .... habe ich auch. Man was bin ich zufrieden, absolut super...! Kritische Auseinandersetzungen finden kaum statt. Das liegt in den Sache.
Boote sind für den Großteil der Eigner eine sehr emotionale Entscheidung


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (6. September 2011)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Boote*

Kann mich da Dolfin anschließen, es ist so wie er schreibt.


----------



## soelli (6. September 2011)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Boote*

wen ich selber schon mal kein gutes gefül habe bei einer sache und das  dan noch bestätigt bekomme, ist die sache für mich gestorben.

außer du kannst mir das gegenteil bewißen.

für mich war das jedenfalls genug info. 

ich wollte eigentlich oben sagen das plagiate schlechter sind als das  original und man leider nur an der form des rumpfes nicht erkennen kann  ob es ein plagiat ist. es heißt ja nicht umsonst plagiat und nicht original!!! auch wen die form gleich ist kann die  verarbeitung mist sein.

aber jeder soll seine eigenen erfahrungen machen, ansonsten diskutieren wir hier noch wochenlang!

mfg soelli

ps.: da kann ich euch nicht zustimmen. einem gewissen sachverhalt sollte die behauptung die man äußert schon zu grunde liegen.


----------



## mgrabau (27. September 2011)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Boote*

Guten Tag zusammen ich habe das ALFA II von Krüger habe es mir diesen Sommer gekauft allerdings nicht bei der bsagten Frau mit dem Online Shops. Ich war Live dabei als das Boot genaut worden ist es ist alles Handarbeit und der Rumpf wird in Lizens gebaut und ist von einer Spanischen Firma. Als erstes war ich auch skeptisch aber als ich gesehen habe wie das Teil zusammengebaut worden ist ist die skepsis verlohren gegangen hätte das Teil selber nicht besser Bauen können. Nutze das Boot auch auf den Talsperren des Sauerlandes selbst bei ordentlich wind ist es kein problem das Boot zu rudern man kommt immernoch ordentlich voran.

Gruß


----------



## Bullov (30. September 2011)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Boote*

Endlich mal ne positive Meldung, konnte mir auch kaum vorstellen, dass diese Boote so schlecht sein sollen, zumindest was man von der Optik erkennen kann.

Wenn du das Boot nicht von besagter Dame gekauft hast, wo hast du es denn her?
Der Laden in Stadtallendorf wäre so 2 Stunden von mir entfernt, deshalb viel er mir auch auf.


----------



## ein Angler (30. September 2011)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Boote*

@ Bullov
Warum nimmst Du nicht ein Anker Ruderboot. Die sind doch sehr gut geeignet zum angeln. Und haben einen sehr stebilen Rumpf.
Andreas


----------



## steffen1 (30. September 2011)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Boote*

Meinst Du das Big Anker? Wie sind die denn?
Steffen


----------



## meckchris (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Boote*

Er meint eine Anka! Stabiles DDR Boot,das immer noch gebaut wird.War damit selbst schon auf der Ostsee.Aber kein Rauhwasserboot!


----------



## Hobo1960 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wer kennt diese Boote*



Bullov schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin schon länger auf der Suche nach einem bezahlbaren Boot mit Trailer für die Sauerländer Talsperren und bin dabei auf
> 
> ...


Hallo,habe mir auch diese Boote angeschaut.-Wirklich gut ! AAABER -und das im Allgemeinen,diese Bauform,-obwohl Kategorie "C" ist nur für unsere Binnengewässer geeignet !!!! Wegen der "inneren Stehboardhöhe" Hab den Praxistest hinter mir. Zb. Rhein...,Boddengewässer...,Ostsee- nahe der Küste,wenn Du den Wind von vorne hast und ca. "nur" 80 cm hohe Wellen,nimmst Du Wasser über,insbesondere mit 2-3 Mann. Leg den Betrag nur für das Boot zugrunde,und kauf Dir nen gebrauchten Trailer.
Dann kannst Du das geeignete auf Ebay finden.Ruderdollen u.längere Paddel selbst anbauen!
Hab diese Erfahrungen selbst gemacht,weil man als Angler,ja alles ausprobieren muß.........

LG HOBO


----------

